# Difference mac nw 25 or nc 25



## fsumom456 (Mar 4, 2007)

can someone tell me what the difference is between the nc 25 or nw 30 mac foundation...

Thanks...

Pam


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 4, 2007)

NW has warm [yellow] undertones and NC has cooler [pink] undertones.

I thinkkk that's right. :eusa_whistle:

_Edit_ I actually don't know because I remember reading a thread about MAC's shades being confusing, so you should think of it as "NW - Not warm" and "NC - Not cool" :vogel:


----------



## fsumom456 (Mar 4, 2007)

so how do you know which one you should use?


----------



## mowgli (Mar 4, 2007)

It depends on your colouring...one way to check this is to look at the veins on the underside of your wrist, if theu appear blue you have cool undertones, so NW. If they appear green then you have warm undertones and NC is supposed to be better for you.

I say supposed because I have yellow undertones, but I hate the way NC35 looks on me - it looks all yellow -- bluueggh, while NW30 is just right for me, and makes me look healthier too..

NC35 makes me look sallow..not healthy no matter what my undertones are.

Best thing to do is get samples and try the different shades yourself at home...


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 4, 2007)

Warm: Eyes are typically brown, green or hazel. Haircolor typically brown, black, red, auburn, blonde or strawberry blonde. Skin has yellow/orange or olive undertones. In natural light, the color of the veins on the underside of your wrist are greenish.

Cool: Eyes are typically blue or grey. Haircolor typically blonde, brown or black. Skin has definite blue and pinkish undertones. In natural light, the color of the veins on the underside of your wrist are bluish.


----------



## han (Mar 4, 2007)

i think if your not sure you should go to a mac counter and get match for a foundation..


----------



## IBMis2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks, I just learned something here. I totally read the website wrong. LOL I thought if you were cool you needed NC. Oh well, it looked fine on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 4, 2007)

it is the opposite way round with MAC NC is infact warm (yellow) undertones and NW is for cool (pink) undertones


----------



## hollywoo (Mar 5, 2007)

-ditto-

I'm useing NC25, with (yellow) undertones, all I know is that I can't use NW serries. If I use any NW--, my face would turn to redish or pink all day long.

For your reference....


----------



## blonde65 (Mar 5, 2007)

I think its the other way round. I only know this because I went into MAC with really bad panda eyes and a bright red nose and face(I forgot my sunblock) She used NC25 on me and said it was because the yellow in it cut the red on my face. I usually use NW20 which is much pinker. Confusing isn't it?


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

I have Redness in my face so the MUA for mac said I needed NC when I asked what that is she said it's Neutral Cool! I always thought that warm covered redness who knows...lol I have to buy online cause there is no store near me and I'm soooo confused!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

